# What's your snow-removal equipment?



## bczoom

PICTURES, PICTURES, PICTURES!!!! (preferably in action).

BTW - Where does this belong in the forum?


----------



## Bobcat

I know, it's sad, but that's my snow removal equipment.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Just got this last week for $1000!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Ahhhhh... there are mexicans clearing the driveways at my apartment complex.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've only got a narrow driveway that runs the whole legth of my yard so this is what I use.  I also take care of two of my neighbours as well.(They're both in their 80's and in no shape to do their own snow removal)


----------



## Deadly Sushi




----------



## BigAl RIP

DK45 Kioti 4x4 tractor with a front angle snow blade and a 70" Trackless "2 stage" Snow Blower on the rear .It will cut about 36 inches of deep snow at one time !Tires are loaded and chained . It will blow snow about 100 feet .  

 I'm in Idaho on a laptop and can't post a picture.


----------



## mak2

I forgot, Chicago used to have a football team.


----------



## dzalphakilo

It works


----------



## Bulldog1401

18 hp Ariens hydro garden tractor with a 5 foot blade on the front. Wheel weights, weight box on the 3 point hitch, and chained up. has hydraulic lift with down pressure. With this set up it will push almost as well as a jeep. Would like a snow thrower attachment though. One will come along eventually.


----------



## Deerlope

38 HP Kubota; cab; w/7 1/2 foot Fisher power angle plow. Valby ice chains on the rear. Don't need anything else because this thing will move mountains of snow or make them.


----------



## mtntopper

Kubota L39TLB tractor which will soon have the following Hiniker poly front poly hydraulic angle blade.



For real serious plowing I use the 1999 VMC snow cat with 6 way front blade for when I have to plow the tough deep stuff. Below is a video link to the snow cat plowing.  
http://s32.photobucket.com/albums/d...ie/?action=view&current=VMCPlowingByBecks.flv

Around the house I have the wife with the scoop shovels and a MTD snowblower.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

PBinWA said:


> Just got this last week for $1000!


 
I also have a very heavy rear blade, rear chains, and front v-bar chains for when it gets icy.

(Sorry the picture sucks)


----------



## Melensdad

Yesterday I took out a tractor equipped with a 60" rotating back blade.  The blade was locked in reverse position with about a 30-degree angle to divert the snow to the side. . . it does a good job of things and is quick, when the snowfall is under 5" and I think I probably pushed 3-to-4" of snow off the driveway last evening.  

But this morning I woke up to an honest 9" of heavy snow.  So I'll be switching over to a Buhler Farm King snow blower, its a 60" unit with the moderately wet show we just got, it will blow a path through it with ease, and deposit the thrown snow 50' out into the yard without much effort.

Oh, and I did shovel a path for Misha and Snowball so they could make their way off the porch and out to the lawn.  Snowball obviously appreciated the path more than Misha.


----------



## 1948berg

http://folk.uio.no/kristaga/gunnar/traktor.mpg
Fiat 880 with home made blower.


----------



## Melensdad

I took the tractor out this morning with the rear blade on it, that did not work!!!  The blade acted more like a rudder and pushed the tractor around.  The snow was too deep and too heavy.  So I switched to to the snowblower and it did the trick without any hangups.  Got my driveway done.  Went across the road and did 2 passes on the new neighbors driveway because I didn't know if he had any equipment for deep snow.  My neighbor to my south is a nurse and he drove home from working the night shift and couldn't get into his driveway so I went over to blow out his drive.  

I couldn't see his driveway so I figured I'd follow his footprints.     Turned out to be a bad idea, he walked from the road right along the side of his driveway and I got the tractor stuck with two wheels on his driveway and two wheels in the snow filled culvert, and I was leaning at a pretty sharp angle.  Walked home and got the wife & one of the 4x4s to pull out the tractor.  A little sweet talking and a bunch of grumbling later and I had a tow strap secured to the trailer hitch with the other end wrapped around the tractor bucket.

I asked, very politely, for my wife to drive forward.  Instead she pulled forward and turned the wheels to the right, pulling all 4 wheels of the tractor into the deep snow of the culvert  

OK, try again.  Shorten the tow strap, reposition the SUV, explain exactly what I wanted her to do, and this time the lovely Mrs_B pulled the tractor straight up onto the roadway  

I think my neighbor needs to go buy one of these things.   
http://www.snowjoe.com/about_us.asp?sec=tv&pid=06


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Ahhh the joy of snow.  I found out real early that the key to the rear blade is to have chains.  I know my tractor just slides everywhere in the snow if I don't have chains on it.  I suspect the snowblower would work better without chains.

Glad you got out.  Your neighbor is like all 10 of mine.  Wait for the guy with all the tractor stuff to save them.


----------



## dzalphakilo

Guys, just add a snow melt radiant job in your driveway and you'll never have to shovel snow again in your life. Heck, your driveway can actually be bone dry when everyone else is snowed in


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

dzalphakilo said:


> Guys, just add a snow melt radiant job in your driveway and you'll never have to shovel snow again in your life. Heck, your driveway can actually be bone dry when everyone else is snowed in


You must be really rich or have a short driveway.  How much would a mile of radiant heat cost?


----------



## dzalphakilo

PBinWA said:


> You must be really rich or have a short driveway. How much would a mile of radiant heat cost?


 
You got a mile of driveway?

Figure about .95 a foot for 3/4" pex piping (180 degrees @ 100psi). Probably could be found cheaper on the internet.

You'll have the manifolds, fittings and other accessories (and of course the boiler), but overall not that bad. What will kill you more than anything else is the driveway itself. 

But yes, agreed, it would cost a pretty penny just to save from shoveling.

However, you would have the coolest house on the block.

Time to do it of course is when the house is being built.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

dzalphakilo said:


> You got a mile of driveway?
> 
> Figure about .95 a foot for 3/4" pex piping (180 degrees @ 100psi). Probably could be found cheaper on the internet.
> 
> You'll have the manifolds, fittings and other accessories (and of course the boiler), but overall not that bad. What will kill you more than anything else is the driveway itself.
> 
> But yes, agreed, it would cost a pretty penny just to save from shoveling.


 
I have to plow out a mile of private road on a steep hill when it snows.  The county won't touch private roads.

I also have way too much driveway.

Salt is cheap and works great.  I can buy a lot of salt for what it would cost to heat my driveway.


----------



## dzalphakilo

PBinWA said:


> Salt is cheap and works great. I can buy a lot of salt for what it would cost to heat my driveway.


 
I agree with you 100%. 

However, there is a market for snow melt jobs believe it or not.  Do about three a year of them a year even down here in sunny N.C (nw portion of the state).

However, what ALWAYS happens is the homeowner can't make up his mind on how he wants to do it and is always chaning the plans at the last second.


----------



## DaveNay

B_Skurka said:


> I took the tractor out this morning with the rear blade on it, that did not work!!!



Funny....I started out this morning using my snowblower, but the Deere died (I think the fuel pump went out), so I put the rear blade on the big tractor, and it plowed the drive better than the blower ever has.  I guess the extra 6K lbs over your NH makes a difference.


----------



## thcri RIP

dzalphakilo said:


> Guys, just add a snow melt radiant job in your driveway and you'll never have to shovel snow again in your life. Heck, your driveway can actually be bone dry when everyone else is snowed in



I have it on all of my sidewalks, but I am kicking myself that I did not put it in my driveway especially with all of the ice we have had the last three years.


murph


----------



## Snowcat Operations

My 17 year old son armed with a very nice snow shuvel!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I cant take credit for this MBSIEG posted it in the MLR section.  BUT YOU HAVE TO WATCH THIS!  32 seconds long.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRmrTpke2IY


----------



## Deadly Sushi




----------



## Snowcat Operations

Sushi.  You dont happen to own a slightly damaged Snow Blower do you?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Just kidding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  do you?


----------



## Bobcat

No he doesn't. He lives in Toronto, and they don't need snowblowers there 'cause they have city snowplows!


----------



## 1948berg

no. 1
http://serc.carleton.edu/images/usingdata/nasaimages/sun-illustration2.gif


----------



## Av8r3400

My driveway is almost 1/2 mile long, so a blower (my old unit) on the tractor won't work any more.

I have a 'beater' 1989 Chevy Short-Box with a Hiniker Plow (and a slowly dieing transmission ).  


Still, it's better than shoveling...


----------



## Gatorboy

Mine is called a shovel


----------



## sleeper

Here is a different piece of snow removal equipment.

http://www.clipjunkie.com/Snow-vs-Train-vid2442.html


----------



## fogtender

Talk about a double barrel snow blower.....  But it isn't running on all cylinders.... any suggestions?


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

fogtender said:


>


 
That's a lot of hot air there Fogtender!  Be careful or you cold melt a glacier!


----------



## fogtender

PBinWA said:


> That's a lot of hot air there Fogtender! Be careful or you cold melt a glacier!


 
Yeah, I know....  you should see what this baby did to the polarcap


----------



## Nick-America

37-15-00


----------



## Bobcat

I got tired of shoveling and hired some cheap labor.


----------



## Bobcat

But suddenly it went horribly, horribly wrong...

Don't ever let SnoOps make a 'snow angel' in your front yard!!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
hyeah: :nosee:


----------



## Bobcat

Oh fudge...I forgot to pre-post an 'eye gouge' warning.   Sorry...


----------



## Snowcat Operations

bobpierce said:


> But suddenly it went horribly, horribly wrong...
> 
> Don't ever let SnoOps make a 'snow angel' in your front yard!!


 







BOB *you *are one sick dude!  What is wrong with you?  I mean really.  Come on man.  You didnt have to take that picture!


----------



## Av8r3400

Av8r3400 said:


> My driveway is almost 1/2 mile long, so a blower (my old unit) on the tractor won't work any more.
> I have a 'beater' 1989 Chevy Short-Box with a Hiniker Plow (and a slowly dieing transmission ).
> Still, it's better than shoveling...


 

Well my slowly dieing tranny died. Moved the plow to my Dodge/Cummins Truck. Waiting for the innagural run!  (Really bad telephone picture!)


----------



## fogtender

Wife with a Yamaha 400 Kodiak with a snow blade to clear out the snow in front of the Imp so I can move it... 

Have to use this method when the Gore-a-Blower isn't putting out enough hot air...

Was accually amazed at how much snow a four wheeler could push, really didn't think they would do that well until I got one.  You have to push it a bit farther back to have a place to store it, but in the really big snow years, can "ridge" it down the driveway and then use a snow blower before it sets up and throw it back out of the way with one or two passes.


----------



## Bulldog1401




----------



## HulaMac




----------

